# saunas for weight loss?



## insert10p (Jan 1, 2011)

are saunas any good for helping

with weight loss?


----------



## gojo (Mar 17, 2011)

No, that's a fallacy.

All it does - at best - is make you temporarily lose a miniscule weight in sweat, which you will then immediately put back on when you emerge from it parched and drink half a gallon of water!

I personally do find them very good for muscle relaxation after a workout though.


----------



## arekwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

Weight gain is the problem of most people in the world. there are several ways to lose the weight. exercise is the best way to lose the weight and you have avoid the fatty foods and start to eat the vegetable it will help you to keep your health and weight maintained...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

there are a couple of shredded guys at my gym that they seem to think they are lean bcos of the sauna after every workout,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but I think that's BS


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> there are a couple of shredded guys at my gym that they seem to think they are lean bcos of the sauna after every workout,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but I think that's BS


Second that


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

marksmith said:


> Saunas have been a popular tool for relaxation for a very long time. When saunas were first introduced, they were used primarily for relaxation of muscles and relieving the stress and tension that build up throughout life. As saunas became more and more popular and widespread, the people who used them regularly began to notice some very desirable side effects. Specifically, people began noticing weight loss as a result of using saunas.The sauna helps you get rid of this extra salt and thereby gets you rid of the water weight that you have gained. If you want to maintain the weight loss you enjoy from visiting the sauna, you need to keep salt consumption to a minimum in your diet.
> 
> Thanks


Nice copy and paste job LOL

I believe that came from here lol http://ezinearticles.com/?Do-Saunas-Help-With-Weight-Loss?&id=613099 :doh:


----------

